# bmw 520d versus merc E 320 cdi?



## markowitzman (19 Oct 2008)

Which car is better and what is likely to give problems with either?
2005 onwards.
thanks.


----------



## RedTop (19 Oct 2008)

I wish I could afford either of them, but the BMW wins in my humble opinion.  They have made great technological advancements with their diesel technology without sacrificing the great driver's feel.  Merc used to be top notch up to the mid-90's, but lost focus in the Noughties, with reliability issues starting to creep in.  I am sure some may disagree, but like I said, it's just my opinion.


----------



## NOAH (20 Oct 2008)

go to here www.whatcar.co.uk  look at used cars, on left it will allow you to compare up to 3 cars, put in the details, then you can look at all aspects and you can read the reviews.  BMW rule the roost and the 520d is way up there. 
but the merc looks nicer and you only live once. However you will be surprised to note that security on the merc is let down by no deadlocks.


noah


----------



## dieseldave (20 Oct 2008)

BMW in my eyes, 163 bhp 05 - late 07, then its 177 bhp and giving 45 mpg average the cousin had one 06 never gave any trouble - the only thing that annoys me is the wipers that are still set up for left hand drives, good all rounder.


----------



## markowitzman (20 Oct 2008)

is there a big difference between the 520 and 530?


----------



## dieseldave (20 Oct 2008)

Haven't driven one, most online reviews say 230 bhp and 35 - 40 mpg, most of them are automatics and they are 6 cyclinder engines which do sound better. Suppose at the end of the day it's down to how deep the pockets are.


----------



## Brian76 (21 Oct 2008)

markowitzman said:


> is there a big difference between the 520 and 530?


 
Night and day.

520d feels quick for a big diesel.

530d is a genuine gti beater in a very refined body


----------



## Purple (21 Oct 2008)

Brian76 said:


> Night and day.
> 
> 520d feels quick for a big diesel.
> 
> 530d is a genuine gti beater in a very refined body



Yep, massive torque.
BMW wins; Mercs break down like Fiats used to.


----------



## gebbel (22 Oct 2008)

clk230 said:


> Personally I would go for a CLK 270CDI, this will be my next car!


 
Will you then change your username to clk270?


----------



## xavier (23 Oct 2008)

There is a massive difference between a 520d and an E320cdi. The BMW is a piddly 2.0 litre whereas the Merc is a more than adequate 3.2 litre. 

As you are looking at 05 and up models you should not fear the Mercedes range, they had woeful reliability between 98 and 04 but got their act together and the new E class (which you'd be looking at) would be much improved.

I'm confused as to why you would look at a good sized Merc but confine yourself to an underpowered BMW? The more relevant 5 series diesel to compare to the E320cdi would be the 530d. Here the decision on which is best really depends on what you prefer. The BMW will be the better drive, but if you don't tend to hare about back roads with your hair on fire then that may not be important. The Merc will be more relaxed to travel in.

If you are choosing between the 520d and the E320cdi then it is the E320ci I would recommend. The 520d just wouldn't be in the same league.

If you could look at a 530d then I'd suggest you take it and an E320cdi for long test drives and decide which you prefer.

I wouldn't get too hung up om MPG from either, how you drive in the real world will have more impact on that figure than any figures quoted on paper. Why worry about 2 or 3 MPG when thousands and thousands of euro are melting away in depreciation? Life is too short to worry about it. Decide which car you like, buy it and enjoy it.


----------



## krissovo (23 Oct 2008)

xavier said:


> The BMW will be the better drive, but if you don't tend to hare about back roads with your hair on fire then that may not be important. The Merc will be more relaxed to travel in.



Sums it up perfectly!  I have not had the pleasure of the 5 series but I had a similar 3 and I have had a recent E series Merc.  For looks and my age group I would single the BMW but for the comfort and refined drive the E series is really special.......really special!

So for me I would say the E series in a toss up between them but there really is nothing much between them.


----------



## 5Times (23 Oct 2008)

there's a E220 CDi also, which is supposed to be very economical more so than the 520D. think its 45 in the D and 50 in the CDi.

OP your being fairly vague, as a 320Cdi is a very fast car, and wouldnt be that good on the black stuff, poss only about 30 - 35 mpg. So not sure what your looking for to say which car is "better". 

Otherwise if your not affected skoda do a very good sports diesel for 27k new - 2.0 common rail diesel, same as the merc and the BMW, puts out about 170 Bhp,  resale very good also. think its in the 150 a year tax band also.

Also a thank you goes a long way,


----------

